# maytag washer makes banging noise



## atechdrew (Apr 25, 2011)

Maytag front load washer makes banging noise and the tub wont spin any ideas what is wrong. Washer is only two years old


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

sounds like you possibly may have broken a shock absorber


----------

